# BSOD Win 7 64Bit



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to the forum; I'm hoping someone can please help me with a BSOD problem.

I have a Dell Vostro 430 running Windows 7 64bit.
I've had it since the start of the year.

Basic spec:
6GB RAM 
ATI Radeon HD 4350 gfx card
Intel Core i5 @ 2.67GHz
320GB HD (about 12% full).

Most of my files and work is kept on external USB drives; this is so I can switch to using a laptop or another computer.

- I have x2 500GB LaCie USB 2 desktop drives, 
these are plugged into the back of the Vostro; 
- I also have a Lexmark E120N printer which is also plugged into the back USB ports.

In the front ports I often plug in either:
- a portable Maxtor One Touch III Mini 60GB hard drive
- a 2.5" USB2 portable caddy containing a 120GB hard drive
- a 3.5" USB2 desktop caddy containing a 250GB hard drive
- a 3.5" USB2 desktop caddy containing a 160GB hard drive
- a 4GB USB2 memory stick.

I've been having pretty regular BS'OD occuring when I transfer large amounts of data from the LaCie drives to any of the drives plugged into the front of the tower.
I usually do a back up in the evening and also once a month; I'll start it backing up and leave it; only to come back to find I'm at the login screen then once logged in I'll discover it had a BSOD and half of the files were not backed up.

I've also witnessed this happening while I'm working (but still backing up files). It doesn't happen at the same precentage of copied files; it seems random.

Today this happened again so I ran the BIOS hardware tests and also an 8 pass memory tests using memtest; it passed fine.

A while back I thought it was my hard drives so I surface scanned them all and had no errors either.

As I'd run out of ideas I decided to wipe the system and do a fresh install; I installed Windows 7 but this time used a retail disc (instead of the OEM); I decided to not install the drivers from Dell; but try to rely on Microsoft's (with the exception of an Ethernet card driver).

Once re-installed (without updates) I tried copying the files which had caused a problem; this time the files copied fine.

So I went ahead reinstalling all my apps and updating the system via. Windows Update etc. but then as I was installing an update to Acrobat (running the updater from a LaCie drive); the screen went blank and the computer restarted - this is where I am now.

In the past I have experienced the odd BSOD while playing a game or surfing the net (usually on YouTube or a page with Flash content); most of those errors are pretty rare. It's the regular ones when backing up that I'm worried about.

I have followed the steps in the BSOD posting page and attached a ZIP file containing the HTML file and the folder. I hope I have followed the instructions correctly.

Thanks very much to anyone who can spare the time to take a look at this.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF 
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\joe\Desktop\digitalfunction_BSOD\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\051010-20904-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a49000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c86e50
Debug session time: Mon May 10 19:49:09.576 2010 (GMT+1)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:54.012
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002b49095, fffff88005778ca0, 0}

Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+65 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff80002b49095, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88005778ca0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+65
fffff800`02b49095 4c8b4928 mov r9,qword ptr [rcx+28h]

CONTEXT: fffff88005778ca0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88005778ca0)
rax=00002b0000176e7a rbx=000fffffffffffff rcx=00080a800464b6e0
rdx=fffffff555727dcf rsi=fffffa8005404000 rdi=0000058000000000
rip=fffff80002b49095 rsp=fffff88005779678 rbp=0000000000000005
r8=fffffe00057796b0 r9=00002b0000176e7a r10=fffff88005779728
r11=0000000000000001 r12=000000003ffffff8 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffff6fb40000000 r15=0000000fffffffff
iopl=0 nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0010 ss=0018 ds=002b es=002b fs=0053 gs=002b efl=00010202
nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+0x65:
fffff800`02b49095 4c8b4928 mov r9,qword ptr [rcx+28h] ds:002b:00080a80`0464b708=????????????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x3B

PROCESS_NAME: svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL: 2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from 0000000000000000 to fffff80002b49095

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff880`05779678 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+0x65


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+65
fffff800`02b49095 4c8b4928 mov r9,qword ptr [rcx+28h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 0

SYMBOL_NAME: nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+65

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 4b88cfeb

STACK_COMMAND: .cxr 0xfffff88005778ca0 ; kb

IMAGE_NAME: memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x3B_nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+65

BUCKET_ID: X64_0x3B_nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+65

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

It's hard to say with only one minidump, but we can give it a try anyway. What programs do you have for antivirus and firewall?

EDIT: There are many errors in the system event log regarding your GPU:

```
Event[888]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: atikmdag
  Date: 2010-05-10T19:11:22.620
  Event ID: 43029
  Task: DAL
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Vostro-430
  Description: 
Display is not active
```
Download and reinstall the driver from the manufacturer's website and see if it helps.


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

I think you guys are on to things.

0x3B = to look at antivirus and video card


```
atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Aug 17 23:05:47 2009
```
That video card driver is outdated and should be updated.

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx

If that doesn't help on it's own, uninstall Avira and test the machine. If good, replace Avira with MSE.


```
avgntflt avgntflt.sys Thu Feb 11 10:12:02 2010
```


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

TorrentG said:


> I think you guys are on to things.
> 
> 0x3B = to look at antivirus and video card
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! 

I have the latest version (as of yesterday) of Avira AntivirPersonal and the latest version of COMODO Firewall (I installed the firewall only).

I have just updated the Graphics Card driver and I'm now starting a backup. I haven't removed Avira just yet as I wanted to try one thing at a time.

A few things to add which may help; when I back up files there are a lot of small files; one particular archive is 75GB and contains 244'502 files; many of which are ZIP'd.

I also had a thought; although not sure if it's relevant; the two LaCie drives are using cables that originally came with USB1 devices.

Also; I have the same software installed on a laptop running Win' 7 64bit and that does not experience any problems.

I'll report back whatever the outcome; thanks again for your time.


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, please let us know how things are going. You're welcome and good luck!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

250,000 zipped files?! I don't even have that many :laugh:

*COMODO* is unstable and should go. I don't know much about *Avira*, but I can say that I like *Microsoft Security Essentials*. I haven't seen MSE cause any problems yet, and it's very light and does its job well.

Bugcheck 0x3B with *memory_corruption* is often linked to a third-party firewall. Remove *COMDO* see if BSOD's persist.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

DT Roberts said:


> 250,000 zipped files?! I don't even have that many :laugh:
> 
> *COMODO* is unstable and should go. I don't know much about *Avira*, but I can say that I like *Microsoft Security Essentials*. I haven't seen MSE cause any problems yet, and it's very light and does its job well.
> 
> Bugcheck 0x3B with *memory_corruption* is often linked to a third-party firewall. Remove *COMDO* see if BSOD's persist.


Hi, thanks again for everyone's help so far, unfortunately I'm still experiencing problems.

Everything seemed to be going well, I completed a large backup overnight without a problem, but just a moment ago I had a BSOD.

At the time I was formatting a 160GB hard drive - the drive is an IDE drive inside a USB caddy; the caddy is plugged into the USB ports in the front of the tower.

This time I did catch some of the text on the blue screen it read "Bug code USB driver".

Also, I have installed one or two more programs since the other day.

I've repeated the steps in the BSOD post and re-attached a new ZIP file.

I think I read somewhere that Vosto 430 towers have hardware controlled USB ports in the back and software controlled ports in the front?

I am also considering wiping the machine and putting the OEM software back on (not just yet tho'); then updating drivers etc as needed (like the gfx card drivers); that way at least I'll have installed the originally shipped drivers. 

I have previously tried installing Dell's "System Software" which should check for new drivers and BIOS etc. but when I installed it nothing happened. I may try that again as I assume there would be an error in the installer preventing it from working? And perhaps the utility from this forum would pick up on the problem?

Once again thanks to everyone for their time.


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Before going to extensive measures, I really would see how things go with that Avira uninstalled.

From the latest dump:


```
avgntflt avgntflt.sys Thu Feb 11 10:12:02 2010
```


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

TorrentG said:


> Before going to extensive measures, I really would see how things go with that Avira uninstalled.
> 
> From the latest dump:
> 
> ...


Certainly, thanks for the fast response; I'll uninstall it and replace with MSE.


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, I can't guarantee it will cure the problem but it is a definite thing that must at least be tried. Good luck to you! :grin:


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree with that, *TorrentG*. We have to try things step-by-step to diagnose and troubleshoot, and that's a big one. Good luck to you, *digitalfunction*.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

DT Roberts said:


> I agree with that, *TorrentG*. We have to try things step-by-step to diagnose and troubleshoot, and that's a big one. Good luck to you, *digitalfunction*.


Hi, unfortunately I had another BSOD.

I decided to wipe the system again (I know I probably should have left it), I wanted to make sure I had all the original drivers etc and updated any others from the Dell website.

I don't plan to wipe the computer anymore, really sorry if that's messing with the log files.

So, I did that using the OEM discs etc.; reinstalled all of my software (joy); this time I am using MSE for Antivirus etc. and a different Firewall: PC Tools Firewall Plus. 

Everything was going well until I was editing an audio file; I was using a trial of Adobe Soundbooth CS5, it was the first time I had run it since the reinstall; I opened a WAV file; I was playing it and zoomed towards the end of the waveform; as I was zooming-in it BSOD'd.

I've attached another ZIP file; I'm hoping someone could please help me once more; thanks again.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

A clean install isn't a problem, in fact it was a good troubleshooting step. That eliminates a lot of possibilities as the actual cause. There was no minidump included in the zipped file, so please navigate to *C:\Windows\Minidump* and attach its contents to your next post in a .zip file.

I also see that there was a problem with your display at one point:

```
Event[3066]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: atikmdag
  Date: 2010-05-12T19:51:20.466
  Event ID: 43029
  Task: DAL
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Vostro-430
  Description: 
Display is not active

Event[3067]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: atikmdag
  Date: 2010-05-12T19:51:20.466
  Event ID: 52236
  Task: CPLIB
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Vostro-430
  Description: 
CPLIB :: General - Invalid Parameter
```


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

DT Roberts said:


> A clean install isn't a problem, in fact it was a good troubleshooting step. That eliminates a lot of possibilities as the actual cause. There was no minidump included in the zipped file, so please navigate to *C:\Windows\Minidump* and attach its contents to your next post in a .zip file.
> 
> I also see that there was a problem with your display at one point:
> 
> ...


Hi, sorry; I have attached the minidump file to this message.

Re. the display problem; I think once the latest driver was installed that error is fixed.

The only other thing worth mentioning is that the Dell System Utilities program has never worked; I've tried the updated versions too and they apparently install but then do nothing upon boot. This program should check for latest drivers etc.

There is also a program called Dell Management Engine which is under Dell's Chipset category on the Drivers and Downloads page. When I try to install this I get an error which reads: This computer does not meet the minimum requirements for installing the software.

So I don't know if perhaps my computer needs drivers for a chipset or if Microsoft's Software Update has provided them?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree, it is strange that you're getting those errors. I assume that you haven't added any internal hardware since you got the computer? Just to be sure, run the *Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor*: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...90-7659-4bd9-9e51-2497c146af15&displaylang=en

Also, I'd like to see your system's *Windows Experience Index* ratings. Click *Start*>right-click *Computer*>*Properties*. Under the *System *subsection, click the *Windows Experience Index*. If you need to run it then do so. What are your numbers for each component?


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

DT Roberts said:


> I agree, it is strange that you're getting those errors. I assume that you haven't added any internal hardware since you got the computer? Just to be sure, run the *Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor*: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...90-7659-4bd9-9e51-2497c146af15&displaylang=en
> 
> Also, I'd like to see your system's *Windows Experience Index* ratings. Click *Start*>right-click *Computer*>*Properties*. Under the *System *subsection, click the *Windows Experience Index*. If you need to run it then do so. What are your numbers for each component?


I have added an Edimax Wireless PCI card; I'm using Microsoft's driver and all seems fine.

I ran the Windows Upgrade Advisor and all is well (see attached); my overall performance is 3.7 (also see attached).

Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Has COMODO been removed? 

Use Revo --> http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

If BSODs persist, run --> DRIVER VERIFIER - Windows 7 & Vista 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Has COMODO been removed?
> 
> ...


Hi, when I wiped the System using the OEM disc I installed PC Tools Firewall Plus instead (so there was no COMODO to be removed).

I ran the driver verifier: upon restart it reached the login screen; I started typing my password and halfway through typing the screen went blank and it restarted (there was no blue screen).

I was then presented with the screen that warns of an unsafe restart etc. and I could choose from Normal, Safe etc.; I booted into safe mode and once loaded I restarted; I then pressed F8 while restarting and was presented with a slightly different menu, from this menu I chose Safe Mode; I then restored the system to my restore point.

I checked my minidump folder but the date modified reads yesterday; so I'm not sure if it's worth uploading?

I think I will now try the Driver Verifier again; if there is a change I'll report back; thanks very much for your time.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

I just ran the driver verifier one more time and it crashed just a few seconds after the login screen appears, as before.

The minidump still has yesterday's date.

I wasn't sure if I needed to run the Driver Verifier status command?

Or if I should run the same utilities I have done before that create the folder full of files?

Thanks again.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

digitalfunction said:


> I just ran the driver verifier one more time and it crashed just a few seconds after the login screen appears, as before.
> 
> The minidump still has yesterday's date.
> 
> ...


*BUMP* :wave:


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Just upload any dmps you have.

As soon as you do, please delete them from the minidump folder. That way, any dmps that are created we know for sure are the latest.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Jonathan King said:


> Just upload any dmps you have.
> 
> As soon as you do, please delete them from the minidump folder. That way, any dmps that are created we know for sure are the latest.


Ok ,thanks, I have removed the last minidump, if I get a new one I will upload that.

Just to recap: the driver verification tool crashes once it reaches the login screen (the screen either goes black or I see horizontal lines in a sort of pattern), then it restarts.

I ran the BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.57_jcgriff2_.exe again and created a perfmon report. I have attached these to this message, thanks again.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Hi, I've had another BSOD, the error read: MEMORY MANAGEMENT.

I ran the BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.57_jcgriff2_.exe and perfmon; I collected the files into a folder together with the minidump file.

Please find attached zip file, thanks.


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi. Are you running any antivirus? Which is it? For now....


You can update your audio driver from here:


```
RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009
```
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&level=4&conn=3&downtypeid=3&getdown=false


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

TorrentG said:


> Hi. Are you running any antivirus? Which is it? For now....
> 
> 
> You can update your audio driver from here:
> ...


Hi, thanks very much; when I check Device Manager under Sound, video and game controllers I have two devices listed: 
ATI High Definition Audio Device 
_and_
Realtek High Definition Audio. 

From the link that you sent I saw downloads for what I think is both devices; so I have downloaded both drivers; could you please tell me if that is correct?

One was titled: 

ATI HDMI Audio Device	
R2.42	
2010/2/12	
17953k

and the other (which I assumed was the Realtek driver was under:

Vista, Windows7 Driver (32/64 bits) Driver only (ZIP file)	
R2.48	
2010/5/5	
61775k

I have Microsoft Security Essentials installed for Antivirus.

Thanks.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

digitalfunction said:


> Hi, thanks very much; when I check Device Manager under Sound, video and game controllers I have two devices listed:
> ATI High Definition Audio Device
> _and_
> Realtek High Definition Audio.
> ...


I decided to install both; I started with the one titled "ATI HDMI Audio Device R2.42" once installed I checked my installed programs using Uninstall Programs; in the list was my previous Realtek Driver (v231 from Dell) and also the ATI HDMI Audio Device driver I just installed.

I then installed the other driver from the Realtek website titled "Vista, Windows7 Driver (32/64 bits) Driver only (ZIP file) R2.48", once installed I checked my installed programs again; this time only the ATI HDMI Audio Device Driver was listed as being installed.

I then checked the drivers in Device Manager; under the Sound, video and game controllers the ATI HDMI Audio one is using the driver I just installed.
The previous Realtek High Definition Audio description has been replaced with High Definition Audio Device and it is using a Microsoft driver (v6.1.7600.16385).

I'm not sure if that should also have a Realtek driver?

For now I guess I'll leave things as they are and see what happens next?

Thanks.

EDIT: I just selected update driver on the High Definition Audio Device it first scanned online and said I had the most up to date driver; but then I told it to search my hard drive for a new driver; it found one; it's a Realtek driver (assumingly the one I recently downloaded); the driver date reads 30/04/2010; the version no. is 6.0.1.6101 this doesn't really relate to the R2.48 no. but I'll assume it came from the same package?

So as I said; for now I'll carry on and see what happens next; thanks :smile:


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Hi, I just left some files backing up and left the room; when I returned I was at the login screen. It had crashed, rebooted and not finished copying the files. 

I don't think there was a BSOD as the minidump file has not changed since the last one I uploaded.

I've attached the new files created by BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.57_jcgriff2_.exe and the perfmon report.

Thanks very much for any help.


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Right, doesn't seem to be an actual stop error crash.

What are you using to backup or copy files? Any software or Windows only itself?


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Hi, I have had quite a few BSOD's but in this case, when I've caught it happen, generally the screen goes black; or I'll see a few garbled graphics for a split second and it reboots.

I'm not using any back-up software; I often backup from an external USB desktop drive (500GB) to a portable USB drive (usually 60GB); and once a month I backup from the 500GB to two other USB desktop drives (one 160GB and one 250GB). 
I format the backup drive I'm using and then copy files from the 500GB.

I re-tried my backup again but in smaller chunks and it didn't seem to have a problem; I'm wondering if it's the large volume of files?

Some of the folders I'm backing up contain a lot of small files and many are zipped; they are usually fonts or vector clipart files; my fonts folder contains 13,333 files. I was thinking perhaps it's the antivirus software trying to check all the files before they are copied over?

Thanks again for your help and advice.


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Possibly give a free software called Allway Sync a try. I use it and like it a lot.
It's free but if you use it a lot (don't know the limits) it then asks you to purchase it. If you use it only once or twice a month, it remains free forever.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

TorrentG said:


> Possibly give a free software called Allway Sync a try. I use it and like it a lot.
> It's free but if you use it a lot (don't know the limits) it then asks you to purchase it. If you use it only once or twice a month, it remains free forever.


Thanks, that looks good; I'll give it a go.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Hi, another crash; no blue screen of death.

I was surfing the net and clicked a link from within Firefox and it restarted.
I was not backing up, there were a few programs open sitting idle.

I've attached the new files created by BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.57_jcgriff2_.exe and the perfmon report.

Thanks again for any help.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry there are no dmps in that report. Please place them in a zip or rar folder (go to C:\Windows\Minidump) and attach it to your next post.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Jonathan_King said:


> Sorry there are no dmps in that report. Please place them in a zip or rar folder (go to C:\Windows\Minidump) and attach it to your next post.


Hi, thanks, the minidump's modification date had not changed since the last one I uploaded.

I think this is because I did not see a BSOD, it just restarted without warning.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Go ahead and clear out your minidump folder. That way, we know that all dmps in there from now on are new.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Thanks, and done. As soon as I get a new minidump I'll upload it.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Just had another crash, no new minidump.

At the time I was working in Adobe Flash; I was also watching a video in Chrome through BBC iPlayer at the time (which uses the Flash plugin I think).

I also had IE open with two tabs containing Flash web sites.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Hi, I just had another BSOD 

I left the computer copying files (56.4 GB - 43,580 Files, 1,646 Folders).

At the time no other programs were open. I was copying from an external USB2 hard drive to the internal C: drive.

When I returned, the computer was at the login screen; once logged in I was greeted with a warning that I'd had a BSOD.

I've attached the minidump, perfmon report and files created by BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.57_jcgriff2_.exe.

Edit: just to add; it appears the files may have actually completed copying despite the BSOD.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The bugcheck on the lone mini kernel dump - 

*0x3b (0xc0000005,,,)* = system service threw an exception; the exception = 0xc0000005 = memory access violation. Probable cause listed as "memory corruption".

RAM is a contender here as well as something interfering with Windows 7 making everything appear as memory corruption has occurred - like Elaborate Bytes VCDDaemon - elby CloneDVD. I suggest its removal - see if BSODs/ troubles persist.

I found these apps have crashed - reasons unknown at this time - 

```
[font=lucida console]
HTC Tattoo_RUU
chrome.exe
vlc.exe
YapeWin64.exe
AfterFX.exe
winamp.exe
  
[/font]
```
Check Reliability Monitor - 
START | *perfmon /rel*

WERCON - 
START | *view all* | "View all Problem Reports" | 2x-click on line item for additional crash info

SearchIndexer has crashed 100's of times noting ntdll.dll and a 0xc0000005 exception code as well.

Also, try file movement in SAFEMODE.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 10 06:39:49.694 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:01:36.740
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80003163095, fffff880049aeca0, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+65 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
[/font]
```


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Hi, thanks again for helping me.

Unfortunately I just had yet another BSOD.

I was using Google Chrome and scrolling down a page with the scroll wheel on the mouse. The screen displayed garbled graphics for a split second and then the BSOD appeared.

Since your last post I have removed Elaborate Bytes Virtual Clone Drive, but I replaced it with Power ISO. Perhaps I should try without either?
I use those app's to mount ISO disk images.

I also booted into Safe Mode and tried a backup; I did a 180GB backup which worked fine apart from an error which read something along the lines of 'the file names or directory path was too long'; 3 files were affected.

I used to use Mac' computers (for about 14 years), and I switched to Windows about a year ago so many of my files were originally on a Mac hard drive. I wonder if some of the filenames could be a problem?

I have attached the minidump and the perfmon report. 
Unfortunately the BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.57_jcgriff2_.exe is no longer working, it reaches the msinfo32 part and doesn't get any further.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Hi, just had another BSOD today (please see previous post for earlier BSOD).

Again the BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.57_jcgriff2_.exe is not getting past msinfo32 part, it seems to collect the information but then doesn't get any further.

I've attached another minidump and a perfmon report, thanks again.

Edit: just to add; I had a look at the Event Viewer and it's reporting: the Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 157 time(s).


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

I have to suspect bad RAM.

Download a copy of *Memtest86* and burn the ISO to a CD using *Iso Recorder* or another ISO burning program. Boot from the CD, and leave it running for at least 5 or 6 passes.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Jun 13 13:38:01.951 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:33:53.372
BugCheck 50, {ffffbd01002ecd78, 0, fffff96000094f67, 7}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Jun 13 07:15:49.770 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:29:20.099
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff800030bc58c, 1, 1}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for MpFilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for MpFilter.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]
```


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Jonathan_King said:


> I have to suspect bad RAM.
> 
> Download a copy of *Memtest86* and burn the ISO to a CD using *Iso Recorder* or another ISO burning program. Boot from the CD, and leave it running for at least 5 or 6 passes.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks, I have already used this tool and ran it to about 8 passes. 
The memory passed.

I will run it once more just to be sure; I'll report back if there is a change.

Meanwhile Event Viewer is going a bit crazy, there are 19,186 Administrative Events; the most recent one reads "The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 924 time(s)."

I'm thinking I may end up wiping the system again and starting all over :sigh:


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Hi, I decided to wipe the system.

So I installed the OEM OS, the drivers that came with it (in the correct order).
I then tried to copy some files from an external USB drive and once again it BSOD'd.

So I'm now in the process of wiping the system again, this time I'm going to ignore all Dell drivers and stick with the ones that come via. Windows Update.

Once everything is up-to-date I'm going to try to copy the same files that caused the BSOD. If all works then woo, if not I think I'll go directly to the manufacturers web site to get the driver. Fingers crossed...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Did you load any software for the external USB drive?

Boot into SAFEMODE and test file movement there - tap F8 key repeatedly during boot-up.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Hi, if I transfer files in Safe Mode everything appears to be fine.

RAM passed the tests again and the Hardware test came back fine.

Since my last post I installed the latest Video Card and Sound Card drivers from the manufacturers website, I also transfered a large amount of data to my C: drive with no problems.

Everything appeared very stable.

I then installed MSE and PC Tools Firewall Plus, everything still seemed fine; no errors in Event Viewer.

I just recently installed Office 2007, I restarted, ran the updates from Windows Update, restarted again; then I started installing Acrobat; while I was installing Acrobat I had a BSOD. At the time it was decompressing a large amount of files.

It almost feels like I've solved the previous BSODs with new drivers but now I've gained a new one, perhaps by copying a large amount of files to the C: drive?

I've attached a new minidump, perfmon report and also a collection of files from the BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.57_jcgriff2_.exe which is now working again.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Hi, another BSOD; I had just installed a program called PureSync, it compares files and synchronises them.

It was comparing a folder of files on the C: drive to a folder on an external USB drive before the BSOD.

I'm wondering if this is some sort of chipset driver issue; I'm not an expert but I'm guessing there is some sort of controller which manages data between devices and connections?

I also noticed after updating Acrobat I get this error regularly on boot:
Activation context generation failed for "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Designer 8.2\FormDesigner.exe".Error in manifest or policy file "" on line . A component version required by the application conflicts with another component version already active. Conflicting components are:. Component 1: C:\Windows\WinSxS\manifests\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16385_none_fa645303170382f6.manifest. Component 2: C:\Windows\WinSxS\manifests\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16385_none_421189da2b7fabfc.manifest.

I've attached a new minidump, perfmon report and files created by BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.57_jcgriff2_.exe


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Remove PC Tools Firewall Plus using Revo uninstaller.

http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

The 1st BSOD occurred under PureSync. The 2nd = Acrobat Pro.

I would remove PureSync and use Windows 7 sync for now. I've seen the \winsxs entires you've posted before not only for Adobe, but Nero, others - 

http://social.technet.microsoft.com...s/thread/a4c36078-6419-4424-8a43-ff3832786b59
http://forums.adobe.com/thread/250185

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.
BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jun 15 04:29:32.091 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:22:43.527
BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050031, 6f8, fffff80002c90237}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  PureSync.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jun 14 15:44:40.472 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:33.534
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80002cf5a5f, 0, ffffffffffffffff}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+100 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c0000005
PROCESS_NAME:  AcroPro90_efg.[/font]
```


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Thanks again, will do.

Just to add: I just booted into safemode and ran PureSync, it worked without any problems.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

That is interesting.

Have you given consideration to reinstalling Windows 7? All this sounds to me that a driver from who knows where got into the system and does not load in SAFEMODE. A Reinstall would certainly prove or disprove this theory.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

jcgriff2 said:


> That is interesting.
> 
> Have you given consideration to reinstalling Windows 7? All this sounds to me that a driver from who knows where got into the system and does not load in SAFEMODE. A Reinstall would certainly prove or disprove this theory.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks again; I have tried re-installing Windows 7 several times 

In one instance I installed all the Dell drivers the computer came with (the computer also came with Windows 7 so I assumed the drivers would work); unfortunately these are all terrible and caused BSODs regularly, notably the Video Card driver.

I also tried updating all the drivers from Dell's support page but I still got BSODs.

I tried just relying on MS drivers via Software Update; this did update the Video Card driver; but the same error was produced.

My most recent attempt may have solved it (fingers crossed); I installed the latest drivers from the manufacturers web site for each of the individual components (ignoring Dell's); with the exception of the Chipset drivers as these weren't available from Intel's website (or at least I wasn't 100% sure).

I installed the Dell drivers for the chipset (Intel 5 series); I checked Device Manager under System Devices then each individual item that read Intel 5 series (or just Intel), I noticed that they were all using Microsoft drivers despite the fact that I'd installed the drivers using the Dell installer (I was expecting them to read Intel or Dell etc).

So I then selected Update Driver for each device, I tried auto update, but that said I already had the latest driver; I then chose to browse to a folder and selected the Dell folder where it seems the drivers were still sitting.
I repeated this for anything else that read Intel and a lot of them found newer drivers in the Dell folder (they now read Intel as the driver provider).

I also then searched Intel's website; I tried the "Automatically identify and find drivers" tool which didn't work. 
I then searched for Chipset Software and found "INF Update Utility -​​ Primarily for Intel® 5,​ 4,​ 3,​ 900 Series Chipsets", I downloaded and installed it (v9.​​1.​​1.​​1025). I went for this as I compared the version no. with the one on Dell's support page (v9.1.1.1019).

After the install I checked the System Devices in Device manager; I don't think any of the drivers are newer than the ones found in the Dell folder but while I installed the Intel Utility I noted down one of the file names and later searched for it; the same name was found in the System folder so I'm assuming the drivers were actually placed in the correct place?

Either way so far things seem much more stable I have since tried PureSync and it worked. I'm not getting too excited just yet but I'm hoping the issues are finally resolved.

I'll report back whatever the case, wish me luck!


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Looks like I spoke too soon.
I was just searching for 'filezilla' from the start menu and I had a crash, the computer reset (no BSOD).

I've attached the usual files, but no minidump (as no new file was produced).


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Just to add: all the System Devices in Device Manager that are labelled Intel have Intel drivers with the exception of two:

Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Intel(R) 82802 PCI Firmware Hub Device.

They are both using Microsoft drivers:
v6.1.7600.16385 
21/06/2006

I've tried to find newer drivers but so far no luck. When I searched on Intel's site for the PCI Bridge it pointed me to this page: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18494&lang=eng

Which I have already installed (despite the devices still using the Microsoft Drivers).


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Hi, just had another BSOD. Since I posted I've had no serious crashes or interruptions, during most of that time I had no external hard drives connected.

Today I had an external LaCie USB2 500GB and a 120GB SATA drive in a USB2 enclosure, the drive comes with a Y cable and needs both ends plugged in to power the drive. 

The BSOD occurred when I connected my HTC Tattoo phone - it was having trouble finding the Sync software on the computer and then it BSOD'd.

I've attached the usual files, thank you.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

*bump* ;-)

I've just had a USB hard drive disconnect itself and then reappear.

I'm beginning to think this has something to so with USB?


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Hi, I've just had another BSOD :sigh:

This time I was playing a movie using vlc via a USB hard drive.

It seems almost every BSOD is when I have a USB device connected that transfers data?

I've attached the usual files, thanks again to anyone who can help.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Try uninstalling your USB drivers in Device Manager, and installing the latest version from the manufacturer's site.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Hi, thanks, I gave that a go but of course as soon as I removed one of the drivers my keyboard and mouse both stopped working (both are USB). 

I unplugged the mouse and put it back in, this then loaded the same driver as before.

I think my computer has a PS/2 port so I'll see if I have an old mouse somewhere...


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Hi, two more BSOD's since I last posted, haven't found that ps/2 mouse so haven't had a chance to remove all the drivers.

The last BSOD was shortly after the flash plugin crashed while I was using Google Chrome.

Both BSOD's happened while a USB hard drive was connected.

I have attached the usual files; thanks again for any help.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Another BSOD today, it happened while my phone was plugged into the USB port.

I'm not convinced this is just a software problem anymore :sigh:

I've attached the usual files.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Another BSOD, had a USB hard drive, a USB memory stick and my phone connected to a USB port to charge (it had also mounted the phone as a storage device.

I've attached all the usual files; thanks for anyone's help.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Hi, just had another BSOD, this time no USB devices were connected (although a cable was plugged into the usb port it was not connected to anything).

At the time I was browsing the web; I had a few different browsers open.

I have attached all the usual files, thanks for anyone's help


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

And another one; files attached.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The bugchecks from the last 3 dumps - 

*0x24* NTFS file system = possible HDD failure - run *chkdsk /r*

*0xa* = driver attempted to access pageable or bad memory

*0x3b (0xc0000005,,,)* = system service threw an exception; exception = 0xc0000005 = memory access violation

Multiple bugchecks are indicative of hardware failure.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jul 22 13:50:50.750 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:46:44.171
BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff88008ca2f98, fffff88008ca2800, fffff80002ea2274}
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+2cc9 )
PROCESS_NAME:  rundll32.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jul 22 11:03:06.041 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:41:00.461
BugCheck A, {25, 2, 1, fffff80002eeca4b}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  spotify.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jul 21 11:04:48.088 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:09:56.508
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002ec7805, fffff880091d09d0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExpInterlockedPopEntrySListFault16+0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Hi, thanks very much.

I rechecked my drivers and discovered that I had a 32bit driver for my audio card instead of the 64bit version. I've since updated it, although I don't think that was the cause of my problems as the BSODs have occurred with previous drivers anyway?

I spoke to Dell and mentioned the countless BSODs and directed them to this topic, they insisted I run their Hardware Diagnostics program again:

I ran the Extended test, this checks everything including the hard disk blocks.
The test reported that everything passed; however during the test the mouse (USB) behaved very odd; see here: YouTube - Dell Diagnostics on Vostro 430 - erratic mouse

The mouse did this throughout the test including the part where I had to test the mouse; it passed the mouse test because I could move the cursor into some boxes and click them; but I found this very difficult with the mouse behaving as it did.

Also I when checking the hard disks the internal 320GB disk took about 2-3hrs to check, but it went on to check the external 500GB USB drive and took roughly 20hrs to finish 
I noticed when the blocks of the internal drive were checked the block's number steadily increased as it checked them; when it checked the USB drive's blocks the number was increasing but very stuttered - so it would pause for a second or so before continuing to check more blocks.

I'll be speaking to Dell again tomorrow but I wondered if this behaviour sounds normal? Or perhaps could be explained by some sort of fault?

Thanks again for any help :smile:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

How old is the USB mouse? I hate to ask this -- are the batteries new?

What make/model is the USB mouse? Does it require drivers or is it PnP?

Try another mouse - PS/2 preferably.

Is the external HDD plugged directly into a USB port. i.e., no USB hub?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

jcgriff2 said:


> How old is the USB mouse? I hate to ask this -- are the batteries new?
> 
> What make/model is the USB mouse? Does it require drivers or is it PnP?
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks again, the mouse was new with the computer it's a standard (corded USB), Dell Optical Mouse. I don't think it requires drivers.

The Hard drive is connected to the USB ports in the back of the dell: http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y8/digibucket/Dell BSOD stuff/IMG_0647.jpg

I have also had it connected to the ports in the front of the computer: http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y8/digibucket/Dell BSOD stuff/IMG_0650.jpg 

I'm not sure if these will help but here are some internal shots:
The two small silver boxes in-between the fans are the USB ports in the back:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y8/digibucket/Dell BSOD stuff/IMG_0653.jpg

The two black wires just above the hard drive connect to the USB ports in the front:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y8/digibucket/Dell BSOD stuff/IMG_0654.jpg

And from those two black wires in the front they plug into the motherboard here (running along the bottom):
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y8/digibucket/Dell BSOD stuff/IMG_0657.jpg

I tried the same mouse in my Dell Inspiron 1545 laptop but the mouse behaved fine:
YouTube - Mouse behaviour Dell Diagnostics on Inspriron 1545

Also here is a snapshot of the USB controllers in Device Manager:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y8/digibucket/Dell BSOD stuff/Capture.jpg

I don't have a PS/2 Mouse but I'll try to get my hands on one to give it a go, thanks again.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

And to top things off I just had another BSOD: BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER

At the time I had a LaCie external 500GB USB hard drive connected to a back port and a Crucial memory card reader with an SD Card inserted connected to a front port.

I've attached the usual files, thanks again.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

And another one! This time there were no USB devices connected (other than the keyboard and mouse).

The usual files are attached, thank you.

EDIT: The code was PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Just had another BSOD but I thought I'd save the report for now as Dell have agreed to take the machine in for testing/repair.

I'll report back with the result, thanks again for everyone's help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The bugchecks on the last 2 dumps - 

*0x50* = invalid memory referenced

*0xbe* = USB

From the Event Viewer - 

```
[font=lucida console]
Event[125]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Disk
  Date: 2010-07-26T11:09:58.236
  Computer: Vostro-430
  Description: 
[COLOR=Red]The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk5\DR17[/COLOR].[/font]
```
From WERCON - (scroll to right -- see below) -

```
[font=lucida console]
26/07/2010 10:49	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: [color=blue]BlueScreen[/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
&#x00
24/07/2010 16:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Adobe Media Encoder.exe
P2: 5.0.0.402
P3: 4b90428a
P4: 36c9
&#
24/07/2010 16:53	Application Hang	The program Adobe Media Encoder.exe version 5.0.0.402 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.
 Process ID: ef8
 Start Time: 01cb2b50a55d2601&#x000
24/07/2010 16:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: [color=purple][b]dynamiclinkmanager.exe[/b][/color]
P2: 3.0.0.0
P3: 4b903287
P4: dynamiclinkmanager
24/07/2010 16:52	Application Error	Faulting application name: [color=purple][b]dynamiclinkmanager.exe[/b][/color], version: 3.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4b903287
Faulting module name: [color=purple][b]dynamiclinkmanager.exe[/b][/color], version: 3.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4b903287
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00041e2c
Faulting proces
22/07/2010 15:04	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: [color=blue]BlueScreen[/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
&#x00
22/07/2010 19:16	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: setup.exe
P2: 1.0.2.0
P3: Software Flash Download for Windows
P4: TSDNWIN&
22/07/2010 18:43	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: [color=blue]BlueScreen[/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
&#x00
21/07/2010 15:06	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: [color=blue]BlueScreen[/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
&#x00
20/07/2010 17:31	Application Error	Faulting application name: DllHost.exe, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bca54
Faulting module name: d3d9.dll, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bdebc
Exception code: 0xc000041d
Fault offset: 0x000000000000c018
Faulting process i
20/07/2010 17:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: DllHost.exe
P2: 6.1.7600.16385
P3: 4a5bca54
P4: d3d9.dll
&#x000
20/07/2010 13:52	Application Error	Faulting application name: DllHost.exe, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bca54
Faulting module name: d3d9.dll, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bdebc
Exception code: 0xc000041d
Fault offset: 0x000000000000c018
Faulting process i
20/07/2010 13:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: DllHost.exe
P2: 6.1.7600.16385
P3: 4a5bca54
P4: d3d9.dll
&#x000
20/07/2010 13:52	Application Error	Faulting application name: DllHost.exe, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bca54
Faulting module name: d3d9.dll, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bdebc
Exception code: 0xc000041d
Fault offset: 0x000000000000c018
Faulting process i
20/07/2010 13:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: DllHost.exe
P2: 6.1.7600.16385
P3: 4a5bca54
P4: d3d9.dll
&#x000
19/07/2010 09:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft Antimalware (BCF43643-A118-4432-AEDE-D861FCBCFCDE)
P2: 2.1.6805.0
P3: Ti
19/07/2010 09:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft Antimalware (BCF43643-A118-4432-AEDE-D861FCBCFCDE)
P2: 2.1.6805.0
P3: Ti
19/07/2010 09:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft Antimalware (BCF43643-A118-4432-AEDE-D861FCBCFCDE)
P2: 2.1.6805.0
P3: Ti
19/07/2010 09:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft Antimalware (BCF43643-A118-4432-AEDE-D861FCBCFCDE)
P2: 2.1.6805.0
P3: Ti
12/07/2010 07:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft Antimalware (BCF43643-A118-4432-AEDE-D861FCBCFCDE)
P2: 2.1.6805.0
P3: Ti
12/07/2010 07:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft Antimalware (BCF43643-A118-4432-AEDE-D861FCBCFCDE)
P2: 2.1.6805.0
P3: Ti
09/07/2010 14:41	Application Error	Faulting application name: Flash.exe, version: 11.0.0.485, time stamp: 0x4badda9d
Faulting module name: Flash.exe, version: 11.0.0.485, time stamp: 0x4badda9d
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x009e887f
Faulting process id: 0x108c
09/07/2010 14:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Flash.exe
P2: 11.0.0.485
P3: 4badda9d
P4: Flash.exe
P5:
09/07/2010 14:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: [color=blue]BlueScreen[/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
&#x00
09/07/2010 08:19	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: USB\VID_0461&PID_4D22&REV_0200
P3: 6.1.0.0
&#x000a
09/07/2010 08:19	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: USB\VID_413C&PID_2106&REV_0101
P3: 6.1.0.0
&#x000a
09/07/2010 08:18	Application Error	Faulting application name: DeviceCentral.exe, version: 3.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4b9180b0
Faulting module name: MSVCR90.dll, version: 9.0.30729.4926, time stamp: 0x4a1743c1
Exception code: 0xc0000417
Fault offset: 0x0002f9bb
Faulting process id: 0x2
09/07/2010 07:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: [color=blue]BlueScreen[/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
&#x00
09/07/2010 07:08	Application Error	Faulting application name: chrome.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4c2943a6
Faulting module name: gcswf32.dll, version: 10.1.53.64, time stamp: 0x4c080641
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0022fb9c
Faulting process id: 0x102c
09/07/2010 07:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: chrome.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: 4c2943a6
P4: gcswf32.dll
P5:
08/07/2010 11:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDriverImportError
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: 00000005
P3: lmud0c40.inf
P4: 941da9d62bb2ba1dc492
08/07/2010 11:24	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDriverImportError
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: 00000005
P3: lmud0640.inf
P4: 0ce7791fb6d7f038df66
07/07/2010 10:56	Application Error	Faulting application name: acrotray.exe, version: 9.3.3.177, time stamp: 0x4c1d1be0
Faulting module name: AdobeLM.dll, version: 2.5.1.59, time stamp: 0x48dc3802
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0001b6d0
Faulting process id: 0x8bc&#x000d
07/07/2010 13:06	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: [color=blue]BlueScreen[/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
&#x00
07/07/2010 13:38	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: in_YMAMP.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: in_YMAMP.exe
P4: unknown
P5: u
07/07/2010 13:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: in_NEZplug.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: in_NEZplug.exe
P4: unknown
P
07/07/2010 13:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: SAmp320.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: SAmp320.exe
P4: unknown
P5: unk
07/07/2010 13:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: in_tfmx.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: in_tfmx.exe
P4: unknown
P5: unk
07/07/2010 10:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: acrotray.exe
P2: 9.3.3.177
P3: 4c1d1be0
P4: AdobeLM.dll
&#x000a
07/07/2010 09:34	Application Error	Faulting application name: [color=purple][b]dynamiclinkmanager.exe[/b][/color], version: 3.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4b903287
Faulting module name: [color=purple][b]dynamiclinkmanager.exe[/b][/color], version: 3.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4b903287
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00041e2c
Faulting proces
07/07/2010 09:34	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: [color=purple][b]dynamiclinkmanager.exe[/b][/color]
P2: 3.0.0.0
P3: 4b903287
P4: dynamiclinkmanager
07/07/2010 09:31	Application Error	Faulting application name: [color=purple][b]dynamiclinkmanager.exe[/b][/color], version: 3.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4b903287
Faulting module name: [color=purple][b]dynamiclinkmanager.exe[/b][/color], version: 3.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4b903287
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00041e2c
Faulting proces
07/07/2010 09:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: [color=purple][b]dynamiclinkmanager.exe[/b][/color]
P2: 3.0.0.0
P3: 4b903287
P4: dynamiclinkmanager
07/07/2010 09:28	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: [color=purple][b]dynamiclinkmanager.exe[/b][/color]
P2: 3.0.0.0
P3: 4b903287
P4: dynamiclinkmanager
07/07/2010 09:27	Application Error	Faulting application name: [color=purple][b]dynamiclinkmanager.exe[/b][/color], version: 3.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4b903287
Faulting module name: [color=purple][b]dynamiclinkmanager.exe[/b][/color], version: 3.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4b903287
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00041e2c
Faulting proces
07/07/2010 08:58	Application Error	Faulting application name: winamp.exe, version: 5.5.7.2830, time stamp: 0x4b4e4d1e
Faulting module name: jscript.dll, version: 5.8.7600.16475, time stamp: 0x4b1620f9
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00015fd0
Faulting process id: 0x2d4&#
07/07/2010 08:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: winamp.exe
P2: 5.5.7.2830
P3: 4b4e4d1e
P4: jscript.dll

06/07/2010 14:06	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: chrome.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: 4c2943a6
P4: chrome.dll
P5: 
06/07/2010 13:29	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft Antimalware (BCF43643-A118-4432-AEDE-D861FCBCFCDE)
P2: 2.1.6805.0
P3: Ti
06/07/2010 13:28	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft Antimalware (BCF43643-A118-4432-AEDE-D861FCBCFCDE)
P2: 2.1.6805.0
P3: Ti
06/07/2010 12:13	Application Error	Faulting application name: vlc.exe, version: 1.1.0.0, time stamp: 0x4c1eb4b8
Faulting module name: vlc.exe, version: 1.1.0.0, time stamp: 0x4c1eb4b8
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x000016e8
Faulting process id: 0x112c
Fa
06/07/2010 12:13	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: vlc.exe
P2: 1.1.0.0
P3: 4c1eb4b8
P4: vlc.exe
P5: 1.1.0.
06/07/2010 14:06	Application Error	Faulting application name: chrome.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4c2943a6
Faulting module name: chrome.dll, version: 5.0.375.99, time stamp: 0x4c294377
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00307ed9
Faulting process id: 0xca0
&#
05/07/2010 09:06	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BEX64
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Explorer.EXE
P2: 6.1.7600.16450
P3: 4aebab8d
P4: LMABBMUI.dll_unloaded&#x
05/07/2010 18:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 2152759331
P2: unspecified
P3: ScanFile
P4: 2.1.6805.0
&#x00
05/07/2010 09:06	Application Error	Faulting application name: Explorer.EXE, version: 6.1.7600.16450, time stamp: 0x4aebab8d
Faulting module name: LMABBMUI.dll_unloaded, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x465152e0
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x000000000dee08db
Faulting pr
02/07/2010 15:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: USB\VID_413C&PID_2106&REV_0101
P3: 6.1.0.0
&#x000a
02/07/2010 15:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: USB\VID_0461&PID_4D22&REV_0200
P3: 6.1.0.0
&#x000a
02/07/2010 15:51	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: USB\VID_0461&PID_4D22&REV_0200
P3: 6.1.0.0
&#x000a
02/07/2010 15:51	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: USB\VID_413C&PID_2106&REV_0101
P3: 6.1.0.0
&#x000a
02/07/2010 15:51	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: USB\VID_413C&PID_2106&REV_0101
P3: 6.1.0.0
&#x000a
02/07/2010 15:51	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: USB\VID_0461&PID_4D22&REV_0200
P3: 6.1.0.0
&#x000a
02/07/2010 07:05	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: [color=blue]BlueScreen[/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
&#x00
02/07/2010 15:55	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: USB\VID_0461&PID_4D22&REV_0200
P3: 6.1.0.0
&#x000a
01/07/2010 10:51	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: chrome.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: 4c1949f9
P4: unknown
&#x000a
01/07/2010 17:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: winamp.exe
P2: 5.5.7.2830
P3: 4b4e4d1e
P4: StackHash_0a9e
&#x00
01/07/2010 16:51	Application Error	Faulting application name: winamp.exe, version: 5.5.7.2830, time stamp: 0x4b4e4d1e
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0xc25e6850
Faulting process id: 0x1178
&#x0
01/07/2010 11:48	Application Error	Faulting application name: wlmail.exe, version: 14.0.8117.416, time stamp: 0x4bc9368e
Faulting module name: UXCore.dll, version: 14.0.8117.416, time stamp: 0x4bc91115
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00073cde
Faulting process id: 0x984&
01/07/2010 11:48	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: wlmail.exe
P2: 14.0.8117.416
P3: 4bc9368e
P4: UXCore.dll
&#x000
01/07/2010 11:48	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: wlmail.exe
P2: 14.0.8117.416
P3: 4bc9368e
P4: unknown
&
29/06/2010 15:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 2152759331
P2: unspecified
P3: ScanFile
P4: 2.1.6805.0
&#x00
28/06/2010 18:23	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: USB\VID_413C&PID_2106&REV_0101
P3: 6.1.0.0
&#x000a
28/06/2010 18:23	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: USB\VID_0461&PID_4D22&REV_0200
P3: 6.1.0.0
&#x000a
23/06/2010 11:23	Application Error	Faulting application name: [color=red]synccontroller.exe[/color], version: 5.2.0.529, time stamp: 0x4bb1da4f
Faulting module name: [color=red]synccontroller.exe[/color], version: 5.2.0.529, time stamp: 0x4bb1da4f
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x000040f7
Faulting process id
23/06/2010 11:23	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: [color=red]synccontroller.exe[/color]
P2: 5.2.0.529
P3: 4bb1da4f
P4: [color=red]synccontroller.exe[/color]&#
23/06/2010 12:35	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: [color=red]synccontroller.exe[/color]
P2: 5.2.0.529
P3: 4bb1da4f
P4: [color=red]synccontroller.exe[/color]&#
23/06/2010 11:13	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: tssmpm.cpl
P2: 1.0.0.1084
P3: tssmpm CPL
P4: tssmpm Control Panel Applet&#
23/06/2010 11:13	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: tssmpm.cpl
P2: 1.0.0.1084
P3: tssmpm CPL
P4: tssmpm Control Panel Applet&#
23/06/2010 12:34	Application Error	Faulting application name: [color=red]synccontroller.exe[/color], version: 5.2.0.529, time stamp: 0x4bb1da4f
Faulting module name: [color=red]synccontroller.exe[/color], version: 5.2.0.529, time stamp: 0x4bb1da4f
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x000040f7
Faulting process id
23/06/2010 12:16	Application Error	Faulting application name: Generic.exe, version: 1.6.0.557, time stamp: 0x4b2231d8
Faulting module name: Generic.exe, version: 1.6.0.557, time stamp: 0x4b2231d8
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0005febb
Faulting process id: 0xfc4&#x000d
23/06/2010 12:16	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Generic.exe
P2: 1.6.0.557
P3: 4b2231d8
P4: Generic.exe

23/06/2010 11:27	Application Error	Faulting application name: [color=red]synccontroller.exe[/color], version: 5.2.0.529, time stamp: 0x4bb1da4f
Faulting module name: [color=red]synccontroller.exe[/color], version: 5.2.0.529, time stamp: 0x4bb1da4f
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00019cf5
Faulting process id
23/06/2010 11:27	Application Error	Faulting application name: dxp pim.exe, version: 5.2.0.529, time stamp: 0x4bb1da26
Faulting module name: dxp pim.exe, version: 5.2.0.529, time stamp: 0x4bb1da26
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00048737
Faulting process id: 0x1330&#x000
23/06/2010 11:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: [color=red]synccontroller.exe[/color]
P2: 5.2.0.529
P3: 4bb1da4f
P4: [color=red]synccontroller.exe[/color]&#
23/06/2010 10:47	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: [color=blue]BlueScreen[/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
&#x00
23/06/2010 11:24	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: dxp pim.exe
P2: 5.2.0.529
P3: 4bb1da26
P4: dxp pim.exe

23/06/2010 11:24	Application Error	Faulting application name: dxp pim.exe, version: 5.2.0.529, time stamp: 0x4bb1da26
Faulting module name: dxp pim.exe, version: 5.2.0.529, time stamp: 0x4bb1da26
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00048737
Faulting process id: 0xdbc&#x000d
23/06/2010 11:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: [color=red]synccontroller.exe[/color]
P2: 5.2.0.529
P3: 4bb1da4f
P4: [color=red]synccontroller.exe[/color]&#
23/06/2010 11:26	Application Error	Faulting application name: [color=red]synccontroller.exe[/color], version: 5.2.0.529, time stamp: 0x4bb1da4f
Faulting module name: [color=red]synccontroller.exe[/color], version: 5.2.0.529, time stamp: 0x4bb1da4f
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0000129f
Faulting process id
23/06/2010 11:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: dxp pim.exe
P2: 5.2.0.529
P3: 4bb1da26
P4: dxp pim.exe

22/06/2010 08:52	Application Error	Faulting application name: Flash.exe, version: 11.0.0.485, time stamp: 0x4badda9d
Faulting module name: Flash.exe, version: 11.0.0.485, time stamp: 0x4badda9d
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00663325
Faulting process id: 0x1220
22/06/2010 18:50	Application Error	Faulting application name: Dwm.exe, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc541
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5be02b
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0000000000051e02
Faulting process id: 
22/06/2010 18:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Dwm.exe
P2: 6.1.7600.16385
P3: 4a5bc541
P4: ntdll.dll
P
22/06/2010 18:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Dwm.exe
P2: 6.1.7600.16385
P3: 4a5bc541
P4: ntdll.dll
P
22/06/2010 08:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Flash.exe
P2: 11.0.0.485
P3: 4badda9d
P4: Flash.exe
P5:
22/06/2010 08:52	Application Error	Faulting application name: Flash.exe, version: 11.0.0.485, time stamp: 0x4badda9d
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bdb3b
Exception code: 0xc0150010
Fault offset: 0x000845bb
Faulting process id: 0x1220&#x0
22/06/2010 08:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Flash.exe
P2: 11.0.0.485
P3: 4badda9d
P4: ntdll.dll
P5:
21/06/2010 11:49	Application Error	Faulting application name: [color=green]pcsx2.exe[/color], version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4c012eb1
Faulting module name: GSdx-SSE2.dll, version: 1.0.1.9, time stamp: 0x4c012eeb
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x000010d9
Faulting process id: 0xe0c
&#x
21/06/2010 12:05	Application Error	Faulting application name: [color=green]pcsx2.exe[/color], version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4c012eb1
Faulting module name: GSdx-SSE2.dll, version: 1.0.1.9, time stamp: 0x4c012eeb
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x000010d9
Faulting process id: 0x10ec
&#
21/06/2010 12:05	Application Error	Faulting application name: [color=green]pcsx2.exe[/color], version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4c012eb1
Faulting module name: w32pthreads.v4.dll, version: 2.8.4.0, time stamp: 0x4c012ef1
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00004f90
Faulting process id: 0x10ec&#x00
21/06/2010 13:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: USB\VID_0810&PID_0003&REV_0106
P3: 6.1.0.0
&#x000a
21/06/2010 13:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: HID\VID_0810&PID_0003&REV_0106
P3: 6.1.0.0
&#x000a
21/06/2010 13:37	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: USB\UNKNOWN
P3: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
&#x
21/06/2010 11:49	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: [color=green]pcsx2.exe[/color]
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: 4c012eb1
P4: w32pthreads.v4.dll
&#x00
21/06/2010 11:49	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: [color=green]pcsx2.exe[/color]
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: 4c012eb1
P4: GSdx-SSE2.dll
P5
21/06/2010 12:05	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: [color=green]pcsx2.exe[/color]
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: 4c012eb1
P4: w32pthreads.v4.dll
&#x00
21/06/2010 12:05	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: [color=green]pcsx2.exe[/color]
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: 4c012eb1
P4: GSdx-SSE2.dll
P5
21/06/2010 11:57	Application Error	Faulting application name: [color=green]pcsx2.exe[/color], version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4c012eb1
Faulting module name: w32pthreads.v4.dll, version: 2.8.4.0, time stamp: 0x4c012ef1
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00004f90
Faulting process id: 0x98c&#x000
21/06/2010 11:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: [color=green]pcsx2.exe[/color]
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: 4c012eb1
P4: w32pthreads.v4.dll
&#x00
21/06/2010 11:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: [color=green]pcsx2.exe[/color]
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: 4c012eb1
P4: d3d9.dll
P5: 6.1
21/06/2010 11:49	Application Error	Faulting application name: [color=green]pcsx2.exe[/color], version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4c012eb1
Faulting module name: w32pthreads.v4.dll, version: 2.8.4.0, time stamp: 0x4c012ef1
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00004f90
Faulting process id: 0xe0c&#x000
21/06/2010 11:21	Application Error	Faulting application name: [color=green]pcsx2.exe[/color], version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4c012eb1
Faulting module name: w32pthreads.v4.dll, version: 2.8.4.0, time stamp: 0x4c012ef1
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00004f90
Faulting process id: 0x1020&#x00
21/06/2010 11:21	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: [color=green]pcsx2.exe[/color]
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: 4c012eb1
P4: w32pthreads.v4.dll
&#x00
21/06/2010 11:21	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: [color=green]pcsx2.exe[/color]
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: 4c012eb1
P4: GSdx-SSE2.dll
P5
21/06/2010 11:20	Application Error	Faulting application name: [color=green]pcsx2.exe[/color], version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4c012eb1
Faulting module name: GSdx-SSE2.dll, version: 1.0.1.9, time stamp: 0x4c012eeb
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x000010d9
Faulting process id: 0x1020
&#
21/06/2010 11:57	Application Error	Faulting application name: [color=green]pcsx2.exe[/color], version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4c012eb1
Faulting module name: d3d9.dll, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bd9a9
Exception code: 0xc000001d
Fault offset: 0x00007d45
Faulting process id: 0x98c
&
20/06/2010 19:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: USB\VID_0810&PID_0003&REV_0106
P3: 6.1.0.0
&#x000a
20/06/2010 19:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: HID\VID_0810&PID_0003&REV_0106
P3: 6.1.0.0
&#x000a
15/06/2010 08:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: [color=blue]BlueScreen[/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
&#x00
14/06/2010 11:15	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 8024402c
P2: EndSearch
P3: Search
P4: 6.1.7600.16385
&#x000a
14/06/2010 11:16	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
P2: AddressAcquisition [1.0]
P3: 2
P4: 
14/06/2010 11:16	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
P2: AddressAcquisition [1.0]
P3: 2
P4: 
14/06/2010 20:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MsMpEng.exe
P2: 2.1.6519.0
P3: 4b2077e3
P4: StackHash_eaac
&#x0
14/06/2010 11:17	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft Corporation.NetworkDiagnosticsWeb.1.0
P2: 1797160741
P3: 1.0.0.0
14/06/2010 12:22	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Sunbird Setup 1.0 Beta 1.exe
P2: 4.42.0.0
P3: Sunbird
P4: Sunbird
&
14/06/2010 15:47	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {E88DCCE0-B7B3-11D1-A9F0-00AA0060FA31}
P2: Local
P3: 
P4: &#
14/06/2010 15:47	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: {E88DCCE0-B7B3-11D1-A9F0-00AA0060FA31}
P2: Local
P3: 
P4: &#
14/06/2010 19:47	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: [color=blue]BlueScreen[/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
&#x00
14/06/2010 19:48	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft Corporation.SearchDiagnostic.1.0
P2: Default
P3: 1.0.0.0
14/06/2010 19:48	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 864324505, type 5
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 2147550906
P2: unspecified
P3: ScanFile
P4: 2.1.6519.0&#x0
14/06/2010 19:48	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 864324505, type 5
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 2147550906
P2: unspecified
P3: ScanFile
P4: 2.1.6519.0&#x0
14/06/2010 11:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 8024402c
P2: EndSearch
P3: Search
P4: 6.1.7600.16385
&#x000a
14/06/2010 10:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: USB\VID_0461&PID_4D22&REV_0200
P3: 6.1.0.0
&#x000a
14/06/2010 10:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: USB\VID_413C&PID_2106&REV_0101
P3: 6.1.0.0
&#x000a
14/06/2010 10:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&SUBSYS_71281432&REV_00
P3: 
P4:
14/06/2010 10:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1692&SUBSYS_02EC1028&REV_01
P3: 
P4:
14/06/2010 19:48	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 646790116, type 5
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 8024402c
P2: EndSearch
P3: Search
P4: 6.1.7600.16385&#x000
14/06/2010 20:58	Application Error	Faulting application name: [b]MsMpEng.exe[/b], version: 2.1.6519.0, time stamp: 0x4b2077e3
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc000001d
Fault offset: 0x00000000089c9cdc
Faulting process id: 0x360&#x0
14/06/2010 20:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: MsMpEng.exe
P2: 2.1.6519.0
P3: 4b2077e3
P4: StackHash_eaac
&#x0
[/font]
```
--> SCROLL TO THE RIGHT


11 - BlueScreen = BSODs

*APPCRASHes*
5 - synccontroller.exe = Teleca Software Solutions - SyncML Desktop Server

4 - *dynamiclinkmanager.exe* = Adobe Dynamic Link Manager

8 - pcsx2.exe = PlayStation 2 emulator --> http://pcsx2.net/downloads.php

One of the earliest crashes from 14 June 2010 = *MsMpEng.exe* = Microsoft Anitmalware/ Windows Defender

I'm still finding drivers for PC Tools Internet Security - 

```
[font=lucida console]
pctgntdi64.sys		 Wed Jan 06 19:59:33 2010 (4B4531F5) - PC Tools Internet Security - http://www.pctools.com/internet-security/
pctNdis64.sys		 Wed Jan 06 19:21:38 2010 (4B452912) - PC Tools Internet Security - http://www.pctools.com/internet-security/
pctplfw64.sys		 Tue Jan 12 16:28:44 2010 (4B4CE98C) - PC Tools Internet Security - http://www.pctools.com/internet-security/
PctWfpFilter64.sys	 Wed Jan 06 20:07:09 2010 (4B4533BD) - PC Tools Internet Security - http://www.pctools.com/internet-security/
pctNdis-PacketFilter64.sys Mon Jan 11 17:05:05 2010 (4B4BA091) - PC Tools Internet Security - http://www.pctools.com/internet-security/
[/font]
```
PC Tools Internet Security should be removed. You are running MSE.

I hope that Dell can sort this out for you. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jul 26 07:47:15.554 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:58:15.600
BugCheck 50, {fffffb4303de84db, 0, fffff80002ed94ff, 7}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiAgeWorkingSet+4df )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jul 26 06:47:23.377 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:39:17.798
BugCheck FE, {5, fffffa80088d01a0, 80863b34, fffffa8005c9a510}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for usbehci.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for usbehci.sys
Probably caused by : usbehci.sys ( usbehci+5fdf )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFE
PROCESS_NAME:  System
  [/font]
```


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Hi, thanks again, 

The PC Tools program I have installed is the Firewall only. But I have removed it to be sure anyway, as I think the Firewall built into Windows 7 should be sufficient?

I think synccontroller.exe is part of HTC Sync, which I have since removed (I think); although this always used the USB port so perhaps could explain the crashes?

Dynamic Link Manager from Adobe, perhaps that is crashing because of the FromDesigner.exe? This always seems to make an appearance in Event Viewer.


```
Activation context generation failed for "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Designer 8.2\FormDesigner.exe".Error in manifest or policy file "" on line . A component version required by the application conflicts with another component version already active. Conflicting components are:. Component 1: C:\Windows\WinSxS\manifests\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16385_none_fa645303170382f6.manifest. Component 2: C:\Windows\WinSxS\manifests\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16385_none_421189da2b7fabfc.manifest.
```
The PS2 emulator is known to be unstable and I was experimenting with a few beta plugins so I expected that to crash.

I am in the process of backing up data before the machine is taken away, I have been backing up in Normal mode as opposed to Safe Mode just to see if another BSOD is triggered, so far I have backed up quite a lot of data over USB without any problems.

However, Event Viewer is logging quite a few errors:


```
The application System with process id 4 stopped the removal or ejection for the device USB\VID_059F&PID_1010\ST3500830A____________9QG67K3C.

The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk3\DR3.

The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk3\DR3.
```
The computer is being taken away this Friday, it's still under warranty so hopefully anything that needs replacing will be sorted.

It will take about a week to be repaired and in the meantime I will be working from a laptop - I'll be connecting the same USB drives etc. so let's hope nothing strange happens! Thanks again.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Hi, just thought I'd update anyone interested: I received the tower back from Dell's repair department a few days ago.

The note included with the returned tower was a bit sparse (none of the forms were filled in), but it did read "Part(s) Replaced: VGA+MEM+HDD".

So far it's running smoothly, I've been transferring large amounts of data to and from USB drives and have re-installed all the same software I used before with no problems.

So it seems all the issues are now resolved :smile:

Thanks again to everyone for their time and kind help; without the support from this forum I don't think Dell would have taken me seriously.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Aaaaaaaargh :upset:

I spoke too soon :sigh:

Everything _has _been fine, I left the computer uploading a file.

Came back to find the screen frozen, well almost, I could move the mouse around and it would find the edges of Firefox's window (the mouse icon changed to the little expanding icon) but I couldn't move it, nor the window.

I tried Ctrl+Alt+Delete but that didn't work, I gave it plenty of time to recover but nothing. I held the power button to restart.

Upon restart I just checked Event Viewer - I'd assumed everthing was fine as I'd been carrying out plenty of things that would cause it to BSOD before. 
However, Event viewer has loads of errors; many that read atikmdag, which I believe was the graphic driver?

I haven't changed any of the drivers on the system other than those automatically updated by Windows (for fear of some sort of incompatibility).

I guess I'm going to have to install drivers from the manufacturers as opposed to relying on those from Dell and Microsoft as before?

The thing that gets me is if this was checked surely they would have rebooted and checked for any errors from Event Viewer?

The atikmdag error happens even when doing a fresh wipe, either the graphics card is broken or the drivers are bad on all Vostro's with and ATI card? :normal:

Sorry for the whinge and moan.

I've attached the usual files; hopefully something new will be found that may shed a little light?

Thanks again for any help.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes, update your graphics driver first.

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx

According to your above post, the Dell Techs actually replaced your graphics card, so hopefully this is just a Driver Problem.


----------



## digitalfunction (May 10, 2010)

Hi, thanks, I have since updated all the drivers from the manufacturer's web sites and so far 'fingers crossed', everything is running smoothly ray:

Thanks again for all the helpful advice :smile:


----------

